# Tapered drywall edge along floor



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

No. Don't tape it.
If you're concerned with the base rolling, set a little block of base below the sheetrock every 4 feet or so when you go to install the base.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

That is if your base will cover it. Seen base that was 1.25 inches.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

mae-ling said:


> That is if your base will cover it. Seen base that was 1.25 inches.


Thats pretty small. 2 1/4's what I'm used to.
(and a little 6x3/4 and used those inside and outside corner blocks).
Sent from a Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I've even put base in a house that had to base. Just the drywall right down to the carpet, that was the 'modern look'


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

mae-ling said:


> I've even put base in a house that had to base. Just the drywall right down to the carpet, that was the 'modern look'


Guess they didn't run a vacuum like my wife does. :laughing:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Aloha1 said:


> Ey guys so I go a new dilemma. Taped and missed drywall with tapered edge at base of wall. I plan on putting baseboard. Do I simply put compound along base of wall or should be fine with baseboard covering tapered edge.
> The drywall starts an inch off ground.


Assuming you're using the standard 3-1/4" base trim, coverage should be fine. Shim the bottom, don't mud it.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

DrHicks said:


> Assuming you're using the standard 3-1/4" base trim, coverage should be fine. Shim the bottom, don't mud it.


When I see this detail, I "Shim" the bottom with drywall screws set flush to the plane of the wall.
I install them about every foot or so and it holds the bottom of your baseboard out. This avoids having to cut and fasten little blocks everywhere.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> When I see this detail, I "Shim" the bottom with drywall screws set flush to the plane of the wall.
> I install them about every foot or so and it holds the bottom of your baseboard out. This avoids having to cut and fasten little blocks everywhere.


What do you use for shim? Do you rip 1/4" plywood?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

DrHicks said:


> What do you use for shim? Do you rip 1/4" plywood?


No shims
Just set a screw in the bottom plate so the head sticks out 1/2" 
This will hold the back side of the baseboard out so it sits flat to the non-tapered part of the drywall.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> No shims
> Just set a screw in the bottom plate so the head sticks out 1/2"
> This will hold the back side of the baseboard out so it sits flat to the non-tapered part of the drywall.


Ahhh... Thanks! I completely mis-read, and mis-understood what you were saying.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

DrHicks said:


> Ahhh... Thanks! I completely mis-read, and mis-understood what you were saying.


I should take a picture of that the next time I do it. I use this trick a lot but when I try to explain it....well you know.....

Glad you grasped the concept. It really works well.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> I should take a picture of that the next time I do it. I use this trick a lot but when I try to explain it....well you know.....
> 
> Glad you grasped the concept. It really works well.


It makes perfect sense, now that I understand it. I'll definitely do it that way, next time I have to "shim" trim. Thanks!


----------



## Aloha1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow thanks guys. Learning new tricks helps choke!

Much mahalos!


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

The screw trick also works good in corners where you need to kick out the bottom edge of the baseboard a little for the coped piece going over it to fit tightly. (or mitred if you do it that way)

If using screws make sure you do not hit them with your air nails. It will curve them back out the front.
If using plywood use 1/2" or whatever your drywall is. If you have a bunch to do plywood and our brad or finish nailer is quick, don't need to be continuous, just say 3-4" strips every couple of feet and at corners.


----------



## SuperHans (Feb 11, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> When I see this detail, I "Shim" the bottom with drywall screws set flush to the plane of the wall.
> I install them about every foot or so and it holds the bottom of your baseboard out. This avoids having to cut and fasten little blocks everywhere.


Great tip, thanks for that!


----------

